# DWR frustration and mussels



## gus (Aug 7, 2009)

Hopefully one of the DWR people can help here. It seems that the DWR and the National Rec people really want to keep these things from spreading. With that being said it seems dumb to PAY a guy at the top of the Powell ramp asking me where my boat last was when I was there two weeks ago! On to last week... I knew the boat was going heading to Strawberry the next Saturday after having been to Powell. Monday morning I called the Utah Lake State park on several occasions and left a message to schedule a decon....crickets. So I called the central office and they gave me the name and number of the woman in charge of the central region and I also left a message for her...crickets. Figured we would decon at Daniels in the morning at the port of entry...unit is gone and its a ghost town!!! DWR until you take this problem seriously no one else will. I think most people are wiling to do their part...some will probably never care, but when it is an absolute joke with how difficult it is, it will be sooner than later til all our waters have the STD of the sea!!!


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

This might be against what you believe, But I feel that the DWR de-contamination stations are more for our convenience, rather than their requirement to provide them. We know what waters have mussels, if you elect to take your boat on those waters, you should be responsible to have your boat de-contaminated. Pay the money to have it professionally done, rather than expecting a DWR agent to chase everyone in the state around from water to water.

Like I said, It might not be a popular opinion, but I see it as one of the many costs that go along with owning a boat!!!!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

They should simplify this by putting a sticker on any boat that enters contaminated water. The sticker can then only legally be removed by a decontamination team. Any boat with a sticker could re-enter contaminated waters for example, but it would be an uber fine to try and enter non-contaminated waters with the sticker.

Decently simple, and trackable. Could even be as simple as adding a bar-code to the Hull sticker that natural resources / forest service personal can scan in the field.


-DallanC


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

The DWR should make them a game species and manage to increase there numbers. 

That will do them in.


----------



## Cory (Sep 7, 2007)

gus said:


> DWR until you take this problem seriously no one else will. I think most people are wiling to do their part...some will probably never care, but when it is an absolute joke with how difficult it is, it will be sooner than later til all our waters have the STD of the sea!!!


The DWR, along with the entire Department of Natural Resources, definitely does take this issue very seriously. Much of the problem you've described is about manpower. Hiring seasonal employees to staff the boat ramps, conducting both routine & random check points and, then, supervising this small army of temporary employees that mostly vanishes toward the end of the boating season and through the winter, is a huge and very expensive task that must be done in the most cost-effective, standardized way possible given the finite resources available for the job.

As Troutslayer mentioned above, it boils down to being everyone's responsibility to do their part to stop the spread of these mussels. Interdiction from us can only accomplish so much no matter how much money might be available for the job. Going forward, we'll be trying to develop a better online presence regarding decontamination station locations and setting up appointments online, but again, it's subject to available resources.

Ultimately it boils down to people taking it upon themselves to ensure that they decontaminate their boats while encouraging others to do the same.


----------



## gus (Aug 7, 2009)

As of July 1, 2015 its in effect anyone registering a boat IS paying a 10.00 for AIS funding...I am paying for it. Utah lake state park has a people there full time that we are paying for as well. Im told Strawberry was mad house Saturday. Im sure none of those boats were on deer creek or lake powell recently though since the temps have cooled...you need the stations more in the spring and fall when the temps are lower than thru the middle of the summer when sitting 3 days takes care of the problem...just my $.02 though


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Responsibility*



Cory said:


> *Ultimately it boils down to people taking it upon themselves to ensure that they decontaminate their boats* while encouraging others to do the same.


Hear hear! Bravo! I couldn't agree more. The program absolutely fails if the boating public doesn't wholeheartedly support it.

Sorry Gus, but it was YOUR responsibility to have the boat decontaminated before launching it in Strawberry, not the state's responsibility. And for the record, the drying period during the summer months is 7 days; not 3.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

So wait, am I hearing right that because the DWR didn't respond you decided to launch at Strawberry a week after being in Powell with no decontamination done in between? The recommended quarantine time for this month is 13 days, you didn't wait that long. I don't usually express judgment on the forum here, but if you did that it was a stupid decision. By the way, the decon station at Deer Creek has been available and manned every time I've been there on the weekend for the last three weeks.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Jedidiah said:


> So wait, am I hearing right that because the DWR didn't respond you decided to launch at Strawberry a week after being in Powell with no decontamination done in between? The recommended quarantine time for this month is 13 days, you didn't wait that long. I don't usually express judgment on the forum here, but if you did that it was a stupid decision. By the way, the decon station at Deer Creek has been available and manned every time I've been there on the weekend for the last three weeks.


Uhh, don't you mean 18 days?

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Problem is, its going to spread and not from boats. Too many non-boating people can inadvertently spread this. Just this morning at work I was talking to a couple co-workers about chickens, one admitted he liked to get buckets of crawfish and bring them home alive to feed to his turtles and chickens. I pointed out that its illegal to transport them alive, but also bringing along a bucket of water from the lake is also a baaaaaaddddd idea. He's been just emptying it down his drain in his house, which means Utah lake will have them next...

-DallanC


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

The site I was using was http://www.100thmeridian.org/emersion.asp. For northern Utah up here it's 13 days, down in the Lake Powell area it's 18 days. Regardless, the inference I get from the original post is that the regulations were ignored and someone launched a boat that was possibly infested into what is probably the most popular fishery in the state.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Jedidiah said:


> The site I was using was http://www.100thmeridian.org/emersion.asp. For northern Utah up here it's 13 days, down in the Lake Powell area it's 18 days.


100th meridian gives good advice (13 days) but the Utah rule is 18 days (Fall / Spring).



Jedidiah said:


> Regardless, the inference I get from the original post is that the regulations were ignored and someone launched a boat that was possibly infested into what is probably the most popular fishery in the state.


Exactly. Gus should get a citation. In his original post he mentions:


gus said:


> Hopefully one of the DWR people can help here.


I hope so too -- I hope they read this, and use this thread to issue a citation to Gus.

Gus -- It is *YOUR* responsibility. If *you* cannot get *your* boat cleaned, then *you* are required to allow the *mandatory 18 days* drying period prior to launching *your* boat at a non-infested water.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Jedidiah said:


> The site I was using was http://www.100thmeridian.org/emersion.asp.


Jedidiah,

Your point is well taken, IF he launched the boat without decontaminating it, he used VERY poor judgment and may have possibly violated the law.

However, your reference to the 100th Meridian site is misleading. A more appropriate reference would be to the "Utah Decontamination Protocols" which state in part:




> *DRY* boats, construction equipment and other wetted equipment as a final step to kill undetected AIS, some of which can live out of the water for as long as 30 days. Temperature and humidity affect drying time, so in Utah in the areas where most people live dry time is 7 days in summer (June, July & August); 18 days in Spring (March, April & May) and Fall (September, October & November); and 30 days in Winter (December, January & February). Due to occasional extended freezing temperatures in winter, properly winterized equipment can be exposed for 72 consecutive hours of subfreezing temperature to kill AIS.
> 
> Exact dry time per month for specific locations in the United States can be determined by using the 100th Meridian Initiative's "Quarantine Estimator for Zebra-Mussel Contaminated Boats" at http://www.100thmeridian.org/emersion.asp. Although the estimator was designed for zebra mussels, which survive for as long as 30 days out of the water and likely survive longer than the other AIS, it is believed to be suitable for determining dry time for all AIS.


While the 100th Meridian estimator is referenced for EXACT times, the 7, 18, and 30 day periods are the ones that are in common use by most, if not all, DWR personnel.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*I have to agree*



PBH said:


> Gus -- It is *YOUR* responsibility. If *you* cannot get *your* boat cleaned, then *you* are required to allow the *mandatory 18 days* drying period prior to launching *your* boat at a non-infested water.


A little harsh IMHO (  ), but technically correct. The responsibility rests entirely on Gus' shoulders.


----------



## gus (Aug 7, 2009)

To all of you who think I fished Saturday...my post says I'm told Strawberry was a mad house Saturday....so until I'm guilty keep your citation. I didn't launch.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

But you drove up through Daniels to see a ghost town?

Ive gotta agree with what's been said before, Not DWR's responsibility to make sure your boat is decontaminated. Its the boat owners responsibility to make sure their boat is muscle free. From what I understand, the $10 fee is primarily used for education, not necessarily on the decontamination stations.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Good job not launching.


----------



## gus (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes I drove to Daniels...the lady at the DWR wouldn't call back so I was hoping it was open.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

It really looked like you were saying you did put in up there. I wanted to repeat the part about the decontamination station at Deer Creek, if you're driving past it anyway you could easily stop in and get decontaminated there.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Gotta love the forum hero's sitting here on their high horses demanding citations when they have jack crap for information and have even worse reading comprehension skills. Gus never said he launched and from my reading he is taking the situation serious--the guy called several state employees and expected a little communication and you jokers give him nothing but crap. It's no wonder people don't want to post stuff here. I second guess it every time I think I have something cool to share. 

Also instead of being a bunch of chickens peckin on somebody tryin to do the right thing I haven't read one post telling Gus where he could go and get his boat decontaminated by a private company. The whole->"well I seen this one and that one opened one time on the weekend three times past" is not helpful. I don't know where he should/could get it decontaminated by somebody and from what I understand a car wash aint cuttin it. So instead of piling up crap on a relatively low poster looking for some communication, why don't you knot heads offer some help. Judas flippin priest this place gets daft sometimes.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

^^^ Agreed. Let's not jump to conclusions before making accusations. You'd think that before jumping down someone's throat people would at least reread it once to be sure they're in the right.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Airborne said:


> Gotta love the forum hero's sitting here on their high horses demanding citations when they have jack crap for information and have even worse reading comprehension skills. Gus never said he launched and from my reading he is taking the situation serious--the guy called several state employees and expected a little communication and you jokers give him nothing but crap. It's no wonder people don't want to post stuff here. I second guess it every time I think I have something cool to share.
> 
> Also instead of being a bunch of chickens peckin on somebody tryin to do the right thing I haven't read one post telling Gus where he could go and get his boat decontaminated by a private company. The whole->"well I seen this one and that one opened one time on the weekend three times past" is not helpful. I don't know where he should/could get it decontaminated by somebody and from what I understand a car wash aint cuttin it. So instead of piling up crap on a relatively low poster looking for some communication, why don't you knot heads offer some help. Judas flippin priest this place gets daft sometimes.


So you come back with what you see as an equal amount of jackassery to even it out. I was letting him know where he could get decontaminated for free, actually...the decon station is open every time I drive past, which is 2-3 times a week, and is likely on the way to Strawberry.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Jedidiah said:


> So you come back with what you see as an equal amount of jackassery to even it out. I was letting him know where he could get decontaminated for free, actually...the decon station is open every time I drive past, which is 2-3 times a week, and is likely on the way to Strawberry.


 Um, No! Go reread your post #8 and your post #11-> you accused Gus of a crime with no admission and no proof--ya you suggested deer creek so hurray for you but otherwise you ganged up him like all the other trolls. You want to see Jackassery bud, go read your own posts. I swear some peoples children.

Look fellas--why aren't you solution oriented instead of judgmental ass-hats. Let's cut out the negative waves, let's ask the DWR to communicate with folks trying to follow the law, let's come up with solutions for those looking for them and not be mother truckin chickens out to peck on the next victim. This is kindergarten stuff guys--don't get bum hurt cause I call ya out--everybody needs a gut check sometimes--lord knows I have had my share...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Rspeters said:


> ^^^ Agreed. Let's not jump to conclusions before making accusations. You'd think that before jumping down someone's throat people would at least reread it once to be sure they're in the right.


Yeah, here's a great example of why it's so important to post on the top of the page. If your post is on the top the chances of your message being read and comprehended are high....uh...until the thread goes to the next page. :sad:

.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Jedidiah said:


> I don't usually express judgment on the forum here, but *if *you did that it was a stupid decision.


I didn't accuse anyone. Other people jumped on with accusations afterward and you're piling that blame on me, my post was asking if it had happened. In the original post gus said he was at the Daniel port of entry, if he was there that means he was on his way to Strawberry and also that he was close to Deer Creek or went past it, so I suggested the Deer Creek decontamination unit. Even if he did say that he heard about Strawberry later he didn't plainly state that he didn't go there, and I'm not the only one to think that he might have.

Let's forget what actual possible events happened and look at the fact that the post itself could easily be seen as advocating ignoring decontamination regulations. It's wrong thinking and should be discouraged, of all the people reading this thread I'm sure there's a dozen or so who are thinking "Yeah, to hell with that stuff, I'm cutting the tag off of my boat!" It's no different from complaining about laws about littering, possession limits, shooting hours, hunter's safety and any others of a number of necessary things.


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

Maybe he could have come onto the forum and asked where he can take HIS boat to be decontaminated, rather than coming on ripping DWR for not solving HIS problems. Its not the states responsibility to decontaminate HIS boat, its HIS responsibility.

Its DWR's fault he was not able to fish:neutral:. One part I wasnt sure if I understood...... Was he upset that DWR pays people to decontaminate boats at Powell, or was he upset DWR wanted him to pay to decontaminate his boat at Powell?


----------



## gus (Aug 7, 2009)

Glad none of you on your witch hunts are on my jury anytime soon! I don't post much here..not a big fan of all the armchair quarterbacks. Maybe you all have had much better experiences at the stations than I have. I've had to have it done 3 times this year would have been 4 this last time. The first two times were a joke and without the process being completed I was told it was good enough, so both times I've had to use their equipment and get it right because they could not. The last time there was no problem. But to be told to go on my way by division people...you can see why a guy would think its not taken too seriously. As far as Deer Creek...what time were you there? This time of year and as early as most of us go fishing I would bet dollars to dimes there was no one there that early. Most of us have passes or we pay with an envelope... in the off season the gates are not manned early and late if at all. All I am saying is that if it is not made easier/efficient and readily available for people its a short matter of time. I do happen to care and I'm sure most of you all do too, but there's a much larger boating public out there than on this small site.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Airborne said:


> Gotta love the forum hero's sitting here on their high horses demanding citations when they have jack crap for information and have even worse reading comprehension skills.


:rotfl:
Your a very funny individual Airborne. You come on here and lambaste us all for demanding citations be issued when in fact only one individual made that request - PBH. I just reread the entire thread - twice - just to make sure. You may just want to check your own reading comprehension skills as they seem to have missed that fact.

Did we try to impress on Gus that the RESPONSIBILTY for decontamination rests solely with the boat owner? You bet we did; because that's exactly where it rests. Did he get that point? I'm convinced that he did. Several folks even offered suggestions on how to accomplish that task.

Gus' original post wasn't real clear on whether he launched his boat on Strawberry or not, but the inference was that he did - based on his ORIGINAL post. It wasn't until post #15 that he cleared that point up for all of us. Since then, he was even given kudus for making the right decision. I'd like to add my congratulations as well: Gus, you did the right thing by NOT launching your boat without the required decontamination. I commend you for it.

Writing on internet forums is a risky business. Things you don't say can be just as important as the things you do say. This was one of those cases. Gus gave an impression up front that he launched his boat without decontamination. When he said he went to Danials, he gave the impression (right or wrong) that he was on his way to Strawberry to fish. Most of us keyed in on that impression and responded. Had he then said he turned around and went home, this thread would have taken an entirely different course.

In my second post on this thread, I said:


> Your point is well taken, IF he launched the boat without decontaminating it, he used VERY poor judgment and may have possibly violated the law.


 I would like to point out that I capitalized 'if' to indicate I was NOT making any judgments.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

gus said:


> I do happen to care and I'm sure most of you all do too, but there's a much larger boating public out there than on this small site.


Keep in mind that this thread has been viewed almost 800 times at this point, some threads have a view count of 3000 or more by the time they die down. Both the DWR and KSL reference UWN all the time, it leads to a lot of traffic and a lot of lurkers that are getting their own ideas from what they read.

Strawberry and Deer Creek are the two bodies of water I fish the most and discussion regarding them interests me greatly, so I spoke up and I'd do so again in the same way if I saw a similar statement being made. If we all just made threads on here and everyone agreed that everyone was right it would be a boring and purposeless place. Looking back through past threads, I honestly appreciate both Airborne's and gus' contributions to this point and hope that they continue to post but that doesn't mean I won't disagree and defend my arguments.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Yeah--I'm hilarious
The point of my defense of Gus was based upon the overall theme of the thread which is to focus on Gus and not the bigger picture nor solutions.

Yes, everyone is correct in that it is the individual boaters' responsibility to decon their boat. I am a pragmatist, if you want the general public (meaning the lowest common denominator) to abide by a regulation then you need to make it extremely easy to do so. You need to have regulations and protections put in place to protect the waters.

Whose responsibility is this?->ultimately it's the DWR's... they are tasked with protecting our natural resources and if they can't even return a call or answer a phone or provide easy solutions then sorry but those mussels are going to spread--mark my words.

To simply come on a forum and howl at an individual that it is their responsibility is simple minded. One of my favorite quotes really applies here-> For every complex problem there is an answer that is clear, simple, and wrong.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Airborne said:


> Whose responsibility is this?->ultimately it's the DWR's... they are tasked with protecting our natural resources and if they can't even return a call or answer a phone or provide easy solutions then sorry but those mussels are going to spread--mark my words.


First, that's wrong because it IS your responsibility and the DWR just helps you meet your responsibility , and second, who cares whose responsibility it is? Once the damage is done are you going to sit around and talk about how it was the DWR's fault because they didn't give you free 24-hour decontamination? Honestly Airborne, what you just said is one of the least intelligent, most irresponsible things I've seen said here...but I'm willing to bet that if I dug through your previous posts I could find some strong contenders.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I account for about 100 of those views. 

This is a good one.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Don't be douchey Jedidiah, stay on target

Keep pounding your fists on the table exclaiming it's the individual's responsibility and the mussels will spread. Give the DWR the resourses/manpower/legal authority and demand that they do their job and maybe you have a chance. 

It's our responsibility as citizens to follow all laws but for some dang reason we still need cops/regulations/legal infrastructure.

You just keep yelling "personal responsibility" from the roof tops and we will see what happens. You must be in your twenties--most idealists are.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

So to put this another way here is what I want to see in the state

I want multiple decon stations put up throughout the state, especially in Utah Valley, SLC Valley, and all major waters. I want those stations staffed with knowledgeable helpful employees for 10 months of the year. I want these stations opened 24/7 with a DIY sign for those coming in or going out after hours. I want a kick trash website to help boaters understand the regs and where to get their boats deconned. I want a regulatory program put in place to ensure compliance and I want boaters and maybe even fishermen to pay for all of this. I want the state and its employees to take this serious. 

Jedidiah wants the status quo 

So who is the one slinging the least intelligent, most irresponsible posts you've seen said here...


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

You do already have an officially sanctioned decontamination method available at all times, you just simply let your watercraft dry for the specified time period. Who cares whose responsibility it is anyway? You're going to take your infected boat up to a clean body of water because you couldn't be bothered to either take your boat to a decontamination unit the day before or simply wait the allotted time and needed to fish so bad that you're going to risk ruining it for hundreds of thousands of people?

You want a decontamination station at all major waters, staffed 24 hours a day (they need to be staffed, it's too dangerous to make them self service) and _I'm_ the idealist? That would double the weekly man-hours at Deer Creek for sure, I would be willing to bet it would be a similar situation at the other reservoirs.

The website idea sounds good.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Airborne said:


> I want multiple decon stations put up throughout the state, especially in Utah Valley, SLC Valley, and all major waters. I want those stations staffed with knowledgeable helpful employees for 10 months of the year. I want these stations opened 24/7 with a DIY sign for those coming in or going out after hours. I want a kick trash website to help boaters understand the regs and where to get their boats deconned. I want a regulatory program put in place to ensure compliance and I want boaters and maybe even fishermen to pay for all of this.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

dubob said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


That may seem like a lofty(or apparently funny request), but it's pennies compared to the damage that these invasive aquatic species have the potential to do.

Serious problems require serious solutions. Some of the onus is certainly on the individual, but if we are going to take this threat seriously, a solution(i.e. decontamination stations) needs to be readily available.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

wyogoob said:


> Yeah, here's a great example of why it's so important to post on the top of the page. If your post is on the top the chances of your message being read and comprehended are high....uh...until the thread goes to the next page. :sad:
> 
> .


Wow, seriously? If someone's interested in seeing the post I was agreeing with, they can go back a page and read it. It's not rocket science.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Rspeters said:


> Wow, seriously? If someone's interested in seeing the post I was agreeing with, they can go back a page and read it. It's not rocket science.


I am serious.

A normal person would do what you're saying but many here for whatever reason; lazy, cell phone crap, lazy, in a hurry, did I say lazy? just won't go back to previous pages in a thread.

.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Goob, this question is killing me....why do you do a line break and a period at the end of the post sometimes?


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

wyogoob said:


> I am serious.
> 
> A normal person would do what you're saying but many here for whatever reason; lazy, cell phone crap, lazy, in a hurry, did I say lazy? just won't go back to previous pages in a thread.
> 
> .


I guess you have a point there.


----------



## gus (Aug 7, 2009)

Look this seems to be getting off track. I would love Airbornes idea to make that happen except for 12 months out of the year instead of 10. I think it's funny all of you that jumped on to tell me how much of my responsibility it was...no $h!t. I also think its funny all those who jumped on to "atta boy" me...don't care. The point was the general John Q. Public is lazy and sloppy and again as some of you has said...until the Division does step up and make it easy and accessible and return phone calls and do all the other crap that involves MANAGING something it will spread.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Kwalk3 said:


> That may seem like a lofty(or apparently funny request), but it's pennies compared to the damage that these invasive aquatic species have the potential to do.
> 
> Serious problems require serious solutions. Some of the onus is certainly on the individual, but if we are going to take this threat seriously, a solution(i.e. decontamination stations) needs to be readily available.


Look - I never said it wasn't a serious problem; it is. And Cory Maylett, Communication Program Coordinator, Utah Division of Wildlife Resources has indicated that the DWR takes it very seriously. What was hilarious about Airborne's post was this:

1) Multiple decontamination stations already exist throughout the state, and more will be added as the BUDGET allows.

2) How are you going pay for staffing with knowledgeable, helpful employees for 10 months out of the year? The funding has to come from somewhere. Airbourne wants boat owners and fishermen and women to pay for it. Well here's a news flash for you. ANYTHING that the state does to collect funds from it's citizens must be approved by the legislature. And we all know how inept that institution is when it comes to that. Just last year I tried very hard to get them to see that the AIS funding bill that went into effect July 1, 2015 was flawed. It only charges the $10 fee to those that actual register a watercraft in Utah. Tubes, kayaks, windsurf boards, rowboats, etc., not to mention non-resident owned watercraft owners don't pay a single penny into the fund. Can you explain to me how that is fair in any way, shape, or form?

3) You absolutely can not keep the stations open 24/7. They will be damaged/inoperable/striped in less than a week.

4) DIY? Are you kidding me? Injuries and lawsuits will be the order of the day. Does McDonalds hot coffee ring a bell?

5) A website to help boaters understand the regulations and where to get their boats decontaminated already exists. The invasive mussel website links you to the easy to follow guidelines at the STD of the Sea website. The list of all the current stations is contained at Utah Quagga Decontamination Stations which shows a map of all the locations.

6) There is a regulatory program already in place. However, ensuring compliance will work about as well as keeping drunk people from driving their vehicles while intoxicated. Law enforcement occasionally sets up check points and they nab a good number by doing this. But do you really see anything of this nature happening with making sure folks are properly decontaminating their boats? Really?

7) Fat chance the legislature is going to pass legislation that FAIRLY charges boaters and maybe even fishermen to pay for all of this. 8) 

8 ) The state already sees this as a very serious problem.

Part of what Airborne wants already exists and the rest is in reality very problematic. So yea, in my mind it was hilarious. Let's all put our efforts towards that which is attainable given the real world we live in. Pipe dreams and wishing for the moon isn't cutting it.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Jedidiah said:


> Goob, this question is killing me....why do you do a line break and a period at the end of the post sometimes?


Good question and my apologies to Gus and his AIS conundrum.

My last sentence in any post lays on top of, blends in with, my signature line. I can hit "enter" to put a gap between the two but the UWN program thingie takes it away so I have to type something to keep the space. Maybe I should use something a little more appealing other than a period, say an icon of a Utah wolf or a Deer Creek Zebra Mussel.

Most members, like yourself have a substantial space between the end of your post and your signature line. I just like the gap. Some other members do the same; Sawsman comes to mind.

I don't know anything about the line break. What line break?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Airborne said:


>


Solid work, prolly the best post in this thread so far.

.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I love a gap and period at the end. I've been tempted to double gap and double period at times, but have yet to do so. 

mussels suck.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Huh, I could have sworn there was an invisible character you could do that with, guess I was wrong.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

testing, testing, 1-2-3 

https://dl.dropbox.com/s/0udnea2ennnefjn/Boat%20Sample%20Images%20008.jpg?dl=0?raw=1


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

wow. I step away for a day, and look at all the fun I miss!

Airborne -- I asked for the citation. I'd still love to see one issued. We still don't know if gus hooked his boat up and drove it around or not. Did he launch it? I don't know -- but he does say he drove up to Daniel's hoping to find the decon station. Where did he go after that? I hope he turned around and pulled his boat home.

You also mentioned that we were quick to criticize, but offered no advice on how to handle the situation. I did -- the PROPPER way to handle this situation is to abide by the MANDATORY drying period. It's that simple.

If you plan to take your boat to a contaminated water, the it is up to *YOU* to take the propper steps after you pull the boat out of the water. If *you* are not able to find a decon station due to time of year, then *you* must abide by the drying period. That is *your* responsibility.

Mucho complaining about availability of decon stations. We all continue to want to criticize the DWR for decon stations -- but, once again, this is something that *WE* as boat owners need to take responsibility for ourselves! This is truly a great business opportunity for an entrepreneur! The demand is high and the supply is low. This is an issue that is not going away. I can't believe that nobody has jumped on this opportunity yet.

Gus -- I feel bad that you are upset about this situation. But you, as well as every other boat owner including myself, needs to own up to the responsibility of owning a boat. It takes planning. If you plan to put your boat on an infested water, then you should NOT plan another boat outing without assuring that *you* can complete the propper process of Clean, Drain, Dry. That is *100% OUR* responsibility. It is NOT the DWR's responsibility to assure that YOUR boat is clean.

FWIW -- my boat is sitting in my drive way right now with a "quagga" tag on it. It's drying. It might take a while. I guess I'll just have to use my pontoon or fish from shore for a bit longer. That's my responsibility. Yes, my horse is high. Yours should be too.


----------



## gus (Aug 7, 2009)

PBH thanks again fot the reminder its MY responsibility... as I stated in an earlier post...NO $h!T, do a little reading. And as far as issuing a citation...for what, towing my boat on a road...funny! You live on another planet if you think people are going to wait to launch til it self decond...that's the funniest thing I've read on this whole thread except for the making waves post. That will NEVER work with the boating public. Its seems weird to me the fish and game will collect 350,000 for an auction elk tag and promote all those resources but the amount of damage these little buggers will do, that 350,000 is a tiny drop in the mussel infested bucket. It isn't taken serious enough by our DWR....period.


----------



## horkingmidget (Jan 8, 2015)

gus said:


> You live on another planet if you think people are going to wait to launch til it self decond.


It is statements like this that make it hard to believe that you self decontaminated and didn't launch at Strawberry.

That being said, the DWR needs to make it easier to locate decontamination locations. Even something as simple as a list of companies, their addresses and phone numbers would be better then what they currently have.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

gus said:


> And as far as issuing a citation...for what, towing my boat on a road...funny!


Actually.....yes. It is illegal to transport quagga. Towing your boat on a road may be illegal -- particularly if you have water in your boat and you've just come from an infested water!

As for self-decon -- it certainly will never work when boaters are unwilling to accept responsibility. Your comments on this thread have proven that for us. It is the irresponsible boating public that jeopardizes our resources. Thank you. :sad:


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*How freaking hard can this be?*



horkingmidget said:


> That being said, the DWR needs to make it easier to locate decontamination locations.


Click on this LINK.

Scroll to the bottom of the page.

Click on the down arrow in the CHOOSE A LOCATION box that says 'Select an Option'. You will be presented with a list of every available station in the state.

How freaking hard was that?

You will get hours of operation, phone numbers, and directions. What more do you expect the DWR to do for you, come get your boat, clean it, and deliver it to the lake of your choice?


----------



## horkingmidget (Jan 8, 2015)

dubob said:


> Click on the down arrow in the CHOOSE A LOCATION box that says 'Select an Option'. You will be presented with a list of every available station in the state.
> 
> How freaking hard was that?


That's not the difficult part, the hard part is finding a station that is currently open. If you would've looked at each station you would've found that most say Closed for the season, By appointment only, Upon request, Currenly closed, and the majority of them closed in September.



> What more do you expect the DWR to do for you, come get your boat, clean it, and deliver it to the lake of your choice?




I would expect the DWR to include a list of privately operated facilities. But I'm sure the simplicity of this concept escapes your higher intellect. So we should jump to your superior idea of "come get your boat, clean it, and deliver it to the lake of your choice?" makes much more sense.


----------



## HunterGeek (Sep 13, 2007)

horkingmidget said:


> I would expect the DWR to include a list of privately operated facilities. But I'm sure the simplicity of this concept escapes your higher intellect.


From what I understand, there are no private Utah facilities certified to do it. Decontamination requires a high-pressure, scalding-hot water spray, which requires special equipment and trained personnel.

A private car wash with a special hot water bay for boats might work, but I'm not so sure it would be lucrative enough to justify the expense.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

horkingmidget said:


> That's not the difficult part, the hard part is finding a station that is currently open. If you would've looked at each station you would've found that most say Closed for the season, By appointment only, Upon request, Currenly closed, and the majority of them closed in September.


I did see that; and I also saw that phone numbers were also provided for your convenience to make an appointment. There' absolutely nothing I can do or say about the states decision to close any facility for the season, but I am firmly convinced that there is a valid reason for it.


horkingmidget said:


> I would expect the DWR to include a list of privately operated facilities.


Why would you expect the state to support or endorse a private company. What's next, a listing of all the boat dealerships within 25 miles of each State Parks marina?


horkingmidget said:


> But I'm sure the simplicity of this concept escapes your higher intellect.


There you go; when you disagree with another's point of view and can't refute it based on factual data, just start name calling and character assassination. Works every time.


horkingmidget said:


> So we should jump to your superior idea of "come get your boat, clean it, and deliver it to the lake of your choice?" makes much more sense.


The actual quote was: "What more do you expect the DWR to do for you, come get your boat, clean it, and deliver it to the lake of your choice?" That was a question directed solely at you, not an idea (superior or otherwise) I was trying to convey to the board. But then I'm pretty sure you already knew that.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

horkingmidget said:


> That's not the difficult part, the hard part is finding a station that is currently open. If you would've looked at each station you would've found that most say Closed for the season, By appointment only, Upon request, Currenly closed, and the majority of them closed in September.


so the difficult part is complying with the drying period?

I still don't understand what's hard with this process.

You knew prior to launching at a contaminated water that you would then need to take the propper steps of cleaning, draining, and drying your boat. What is it that you are upset about? The rules were in place before you made your decisions. Take responsibility and do what is necessary. If that means delaying a second fishing trip, then you delay.


----------

